# Is Arm Strength Neglected When It Comes To Seniors?



## WhatInThe (Mar 29, 2014)

Is arm strength and fitness neglected in seniors?

A lot of young ones love big guns(or arms)  frequently working on them to excess while neglecting the legs or lower body. Seniors tend to exercise or walk emphasizing the legs and neglecting the upper body. Yet arms are one of the biggest blood consumers in the body meaning you work them the body will work to pump blood to them. And fit arms will more readily take in more blood.

I see relatively healthy seniors struggle to pick up and hold a coffee mug, a bottle or plate. It's disconcerting to see that no one has recommended a light upper body or arm workout for them. The doc MIGHT prescribe walking which is better than nothing. But what about the arms? Toned and strengthend arms with not only make lifting and controlling objects easier but it will aide in circulation. What's a basic cause of feeling cold-poor circulation because the body moves blood around the body to heat itself. What's a common complaint among seniors-feeling cold. Untoned arms with poorly expanded blood vessels could hamper heating or cooling for that matter. Upper body strength would not only make it easier for seniors to lift things but to lift or control themselves as well. And aide in circulation.

So are your arms so skinny you could pick your teeth with them or is their enough flab on them to make wings and fly from Canada to Florida non stop?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 29, 2014)

I agree that arm and upper body strength should not be neglected, use it or lose it.  I do some light weight lifting myself at times, just for bone health.  You can just do little things around the house like put your hands at the edge of a kitchen counter, or wall unit, and do some body presses.  Many arm exercises can also be done from a sitting position in a chair, so there is no excuse not to get some in now and then.  Arm stretches are also excellent to do, feel good also.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Mar 29, 2014)

Your opinions and what you suggest are important issues we should all give serious thought to. Thanks WhatInThe.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 29, 2014)

I have found that my arm strength is not what it used to be. I get less outside activity in the cold winter months; so now that i am able to work outside in the yard and garden, my arm strength is building back up some. Raking, pruning, and running the weedeater all help me to get back in better upper-body condition.

I also have a Gazelle glider, and it is great for working both the upper body and the legs. You can use mainly your arms, or your legs, or a combination of both; so it works to help tone me up all over. And it is right in my home, so when i get tired, i can easily rest. I used to love to walk, but now that I am always short of breath, I need to stop and rest, and actually sit down after a little while of walking. You can't do that if you are out somewhere walking; so I mostly just walk in the yard where I can sit down and rest as needed.
The Gazelle is also great, because it can be used year around, regardless of the weather. I got mine from Craigslist, and it cost me about $20, and it even folds up when you need to move it. I hold on to it, so I can use it and still balance, which is another issue I have with some of the exercise equipment; like riding a bike.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 29, 2014)

WhatInThe said:


> So are your arms so skinny you could pick your teeth with them or is their enough flab on them to make wings and fly from Canada to Florida non stop?



:rofl:

My "natural" physique has always been one of big, muscular legs and teeny little noodle arms - sort of like a Tyrannosaurus Rex. 

I was never "into" bodybuilding per se, only to the extent of functional strength. Because I'm a Taiji practitioner I've learned the trick of channeling my leg power into and through my arms, so I never saw the need for building big guns, but your take on it is certainly something to consider - thanks!


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 29, 2014)

*use it or lose it*



Happyflowerlady said:


> I have found that my arm strength is not what it used to be. I get less outside activity in the cold winter months; so now that i am able to work outside in the yard and garden, my arm strength is building back up some. Raking, pruning, and running the weedeater all help me to get back in better upper-body condition.
> 
> I also have a Gazelle glider, and it is great for working both the upper body and the legs. You can use mainly your arms, or your legs, or a combination of both; so it works to help tone me up all over. And it is right in my home, so when i get tired, i can easily rest. I used to love to walk, but now that I am always short of breath, I need to stop and rest, and actually sit down after a little while of walking. You can't do that if you are out somewhere walking; so I mostly just walk in the yard where I can sit down and rest as needed.
> The Gazelle is also great, because it can be used year around, regardless of the weather. I got mine from Craigslist, and it cost me about $20, and it even folds up when you need to move it. I hold on to it, so I can use it and still balance, which is another issue I have with some of the exercise equipment; like riding a bike.



Your seasonal fitness story is mostly what I've observed over the years including friends and relatives. They are only fair weather worker outers. I have relatives who are in great shape going into winter during the colder months and by early spring with warmer temperatures they notch up the thermostat even more and their coffee mug really shaking. Same thing happens after periods of no activity. Fitness IS YEAR round.

Excellent choice the Gazelle because moving the arms repetitiously helps tone them and bring blood in. That's all you want. When I talk about senior fitness in particular I'm not talking about breaking records or winning contests. Just practical functionality. Regular activity also keeps metabolism higher which means a better appetite, better absorption of what you do eat, better digestive track function etc.

For upper body I think most seniors could benefit with 2-3 sets of ultra light arm curls 3 days a week. If their shoulders are good maybe some ultra light dumbbell raises/presses. This would be a nice 5-10 minute warm up or cool down from a walk. You don't have to make an hour gym work out of it. The goal is basic tone and function. 

 I think some were never "fit" in their younger days relying on what physical activity they did and as they get older and more out of shape things get harder and they do less. The doctors will write this off as old age but it's basically they didn't use it so they lost it. They use it they will find it.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 29, 2014)

WhatInThe said:


> Is arm strength and fitness neglected in seniors?
> 
> A lot of young ones love big guns(or arms)  frequently working on them to excess while neglecting the legs or lower body. Seniors tend to exercise or walk emphasizing the legs and neglecting the upper body. Yet arms are one of the biggest blood consumers in the body meaning you work them the body will work to pump blood to them. And fit arms will more readily take in more blood.
> 
> ...



This is true for me in that I love to walk the most.  Which doesn't do anything for building muscle in upper body, or toning it.  I started trying to do push-offs on a regular basis, which is just a floor pushup but against a counter top, or a wall, depending on starting-strength level.  I certainly need to do more then I am now.

I am grateful you talked about the "biggest blood consumers" as I did not know anything about that. Thank you  I have some minor nerve damage from overuse, but I know that building muscle is going to help with that.  I was watching something the other day about knee injuries and how to prevent them by building that muscle around the knee denise


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 29, 2014)

If you have access to an exercise "step" or just the bottom step of a staircase, you can put your palms on the step, knuckles facing out.  Put your legs just a little ways out with knees bent, and do some push ups.  It really works the back part of the upper arm, or the tricep...area where we have that loose skin.  I have pretty good upper body strength for my age and gender, and I'm trying not to lose it as I continue to age.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 29, 2014)

this is true Seabreeze, I have not gotten to that level yet, but hope to keep growing stronger so I can increase the intensity by moving down lower each week or however long I spend at one level.  Even someone starting pushoffs from a standup position against a wall can start building that muscle


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 29, 2014)

Absolutely Nwlady, standing near a wall and doing even 12 reps, is a step in the right direction!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 29, 2014)

That's why I loved finding You are your own gym (a book by Mark Lauren).  I don't like gyms, plus the fact can't afford one wouldn't go if I could.  I don't use any equipment except I do have a exercise mat.  I use household things like chairs, desks, counters.  I always tell folks because lots of people think you "need" equipment to build muscle, weights etc.  Plus you can do certain exercises anywhere you are.  Like if you work in an office you can do calf-raises at the copier.  Our military uses many of these because obviously, in the places many are stationed, there is no equipment.  Mark Lauren trains our special forces (or has, not sure if he is still doing that).


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 30, 2014)

There are a ton of bodyweight exercise systems out there these days - one of the better ones (although quite daunting) is Convict Conditioning.


----------



## RCynic (Mar 30, 2014)

Unless you have a strong back, big strong arms are only of so much use (ask me how I know).


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 30, 2014)

*balance*



RCynic said:


> Unless you have a strong back, big strong arms are only of so much use (ask me how I know).



Definitely. Muscle balance is critical to help avoid injury. That's why I say ultra light-just enough for tone and function which is what a lot of seniors don't have from inactivity/lack of use; not necessarily old age.

Most muscles either push or pull OR contract or stretch. When you contract one muscle the opposite muscle stretches. When you straighten out your leg you contract the thigh muscles and stretch the hamstrings. If you curl weight with your arms you contract the bicep and stretch the tricep. One muscle over matching the opposite muscle is not good. A lot of athletes in running or pushing sports can wind up with hamstring injuries because they are constantly contracting the thigh to push or propel the body forward. Hip and lower back injuries can be a problem because they are attached to the lower body. How many actually work the hips and lower back. I digress. 

Same for arms as mentioned above. The biceps and triceps can practically only handle what the shoulders and back can since they are  the muscles that have to support or pull that same weight through the entire movement or exercise. Muscles are sort of like the bones. Remember the rhyme " the thigh bone is connected to the knee bone etc. That's basically how the muscles and tendons work with the body. This is why a general & balanced  workout is best  

Remember tone for practical strength and circulation. Not the cover of a body building magazine.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 30, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> There are a ton of bodyweight exercise systems out there these days - one of the better ones (although quite daunting) is Convict Conditioning.



I think they basically do the same things, like pushups, crunches, lunges??  I love doing those, they are easy, don't have to worry bout what you are wearing, and you can do them in a small space Mornin Phil!! denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 30, 2014)

RCynic said:


> Unless you have a strong back, big strong arms are only of so much use (ask me how I know).



I don't go for building muscle big, but I try to just tone.  I think the huge muscles can only come from using heavy weights, and/or, LOL, I was gonna say Silicon, but that's not the word I'm looking for.  The stuff they shoot you up with, uh, I can't think of it now, more coffee, lol denise


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 30, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I think they basically do the same things, like pushups, crunches, lunges??  I love doing those, they are easy, don't have to worry bout what you are wearing, and you can do them in a small space Mornin Phil!! denise



Mornin', cellie! 

_Convict Conditioning_ takes it way beyond your standard exercises, though - they're doing handstands and one-armed pushups and one-armed pullups and crazy stuff like that.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 30, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Mornin', cellie!
> 
> _Convict Conditioning_ takes it way beyond your standard exercises, though - they're doing handstands and one-armed pushups and one-armed pullups and crazy stuff like that.



Mark Lauren has that stuff in his book too, or on his website also I believe.  It shows how to "up" the intensity level, or lower it according to where you are in your strength.  The ones that work on balance are great for me.  One you can hold onto a chair etc. to start and touch your toes (right hand to left foot) while lifting your leg. I mean your other leg, the leg that you lift, the opposite of the leg you stand on, which is opposite of the hand you reach with, which then you rotate.  Aren't you glad I don't lead any classes on this, LOL!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 30, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Mark Lauren has that stuff in his book too, or on his website also I believe.  It shows how to "up" the intensity level, or lower it according to where you are in your strength.  The ones that work on balance are great for me.  One you can hold onto a chair etc. to start and touch your toes (right hand to left foot) while lifting your leg. I mean your other leg, the leg that you lift, the opposite of the leg you stand on, which is opposite of the hand you reach with, which then you rotate. * Aren't you glad I don't lead any classes on this*, LOL!



I would be a pretzel squirming on the floor.  

Balance is very important since the stats claim that so many seniors suffer from falls. The problem becomes one of learning to overcome bad habits gathered from a lifetime - bad posture, incorrect movement styles - they are often so ingrained that nothing you do will help.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 30, 2014)

I can't agree more, I catch myself all slumped over in my chair at the puter.  

When imagining a "Phil Pretzel" I think of that Twister game, ouch, hurts to think about it, LOL!!  But stretches are important, and I don't do near enough of that either.


----------



## Ellen (Apr 1, 2014)

Arms and legs both depend on a strong support structure. For the arms, the shoulder or scapula is the support. For the legs, the hip or pelvis is the support structure. Strength in either the arms or legs is dependent on strong shoulder or hip muscles. These support muscles are mostly on the back of the body---shoulder blade or scapula, and pelvis or butt. Because these muscles are on the back of the body, they are often overlooked and few people realize their importance.


----------



## lonelynorthwind (Apr 5, 2014)

I don't exercise or intentionally try to build muscle strength.  There's always wood to split, water to haul and a dozen other chores needing done.  It feels like just about everything is heavy and hard so by the time I get through the day I figure I've had all the exercise I need or want.  Seems I use a different set of muscles as the seasons change and I know I'll be sore as heck when it's time to get the garden ready to plant.  
  Just the other day I asked my 20 yr. old granddaughter to bring the big cast iron dutch oven to me from on top of the woodstove.  It was full of chili.  She tried to pick it up with one hand, widened her stance, used both arms and grunted her way to the kitchen.  She told me "holey cow gramma, I better never make you mad at me!"


----------



## d0ug (Apr 6, 2014)

If life expectancy for athletes is 61 and you are on this forum you were probably not work out hard to build muscles. There have been exceptions to this but those people supplemented a lot. Most people got here by not pushing their bodies to extreme and eat wisely by accident or on purpose.
  I will keep my thin arms and probably live a few more years.


----------



## Tim (Mar 24, 2015)

If you aren't going for arm size, compound exercises are best, the accomplish more with less time and teach your different muscles to work together well. That helps prevent injuries. Push ups(or inclined pushups if you can't do regular ones), squats, rows are great exercises.


----------



## drifter (Mar 28, 2015)

I  use the rubber Bands to keep arms firm or where I can use them well for whatever.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 28, 2015)

I don't think there are any muscles I don't target.  Got some pretty good biceps when I flex them.  I even work on back muscles, aside from core exercises.


----------



## drifter (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey, good for you, Ameriscot.  That will keep you feeling good all other things being equal. Wish I could still do some of that stuff. I do what I can.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 28, 2015)

drifter said:


> Hey, good for you, Ameriscot.  That will keep you feeling good all other things being equal. Wish I could still do some of that stuff. I do what I can.



That's all you can do. I'm grateful for being able to do what I do.


----------



## Debby (Apr 27, 2015)

I like to work beyond simply toning and at this point, if it weren't for the post menopausal muscle mass loss, I think I could hold my own with my daughter who is at the gym six days a week.  I've always had a very easy time getting the bulk although I'm definitely not symetrical.  Won't be any old lady competitions in my future.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 27, 2015)

I've calculated that I do about 4 1/2 hours a week on just muscle work.  2+ hours on cardio.  When the weather is good even more exercise.  I love having muscles, I love being fit and having stamina.


----------

